# Hallo



## aburbi

*<Copied from here>* 

...[A] short question, does the word "hallo" is being used regulary by people in Germany, or it's not a very commonly used word?
thanks.


----------



## PilotLanguste

aburbi said:


> anyway, another short question, does the word "hallo" is being used regulary by people in germany, or it's not a very commonly used word?
> thanks.



Absolutely, it's probably the most used salutation.


----------



## Spanish-Inglés-Liebhaber

I agree. It's the perfect way to say _hi_ or _hello_. Unless your standing in front of your boss, then you better say: _Guten Tag_.
But in all other cases it's the appropriate salutation.


----------



## evanovka

mnah.... I don't agree 
In some regions in Bavaria, basically where people generally speak dialect, (I assume, the same is true for Austria), people will think you are a snobbish _Preuße_ if you insist on "Hallo", (and even worse, "Tschüß" for bye bye) instead of local "Servus / Griaß di" and "Pfiat di".


----------



## aburbi

Oh well, I want to learn German, not Bavarian German. 
Thank you all.


----------



## Hutschi

Grüße sind auch in der Standardsprache oft regional oder auf Altersgruppen beschränkt.

Das bekommt man aber in der entsprechenden Gegend sehr schnell mit.

Sagt man in Bayern noch "Grüß Gott" als Standardgruß?


----------



## evanovka

> Sagt man in Bayern noch "Grüß Gott" als Standardgruß?


Ja, sagt man. Also ich zumindest (die ich wirklich wenig Bayerisch spreche) würde hier nie "Guten Tag" sagen. "Hallo" aber schon


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Sagt man in Bayern noch "Grüß Gott" als Standardgruß?


Ob es jemals *der* Standardgruß war, weiß ich nicht. Zumindest ist es *einer*. Häufiger ist aber wohl "Griaß di" oder in der Höflichkeitsform "Griaß eana". Auch "Servus" is häufig zu hören.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hutschi said:


> Sagt man in Bayern noch "Grüß Gott" als Standardgruß?


Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es zumindest in Gegenden, wo kein oder nicht wirklich Bayrisch gesprochen (und deshalb _Griaß Eana_ gesagt) wird, wirklich *der* (formelle) Standardgruß für süddeutsche Hochdeutschsprecher; das südliche Äquivalent zu "guten Tag".

Ich selbst bin im (in politischer Hinsicht) bayerischen Allgäu aufgewachsen und habe dann fast zehn Jahre in München gewohnt, spreche aber selbst aus familären Gründen keinen der beiden Dialekte (Allgäuerisch oder Bayerisch).

"Grüß Gott" ist meiner Erfahrung nach im Süden derart normal, dass man wirklich auffällt, wenn man "guten Tag" sagt.

Ich sage daher im Süden selbstverständlich auch "Grüß Gott", informell aber "Hallo" (im Gegensatz zu meiner Schwester, z.B., sage ich selbst nie "Servus").

"Servus" ist meiner Erfahrung nach ein deutlich anderes (informelleres) Register als "Grüß Gott".


----------



## berndf

Sidjanga said:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es zumindest in Gegenden, wo kein oder nicht wirklich Bayrisch gesprochen (und deshalb _Griaß Eana_ gesagt) wird wirklich *der *Standardgruß.
> Es ist sicher der (formelle) Standardgruß für süddeutsche Hochdeutschsprecher; das südliche Äquivalent zu "guten Tag".


In München bilde ich mir ein, _Griaß Eana_ häufiger als _Grüß Gott_ zu hören. Auch Leute die nicht richtig Dialekt sprechen sagen _Griaß Eana_ und _Pfiat Eana _als Lokalkolorit. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass _Grüß Gott_ etwas bäuerlich wirkt. Ich stimme Dir aber insofern zu: Wenn es Standarddeutsch sein muss und _Servus _zu familiär ist, dann gibt es zu _Grüß Gott_ keine ernsthafte Alternative, auch nicht in München (außer natürlich bei Zuag'roaßtn).


----------



## Tennis

berndf said:


> In München bilde ich mir ein, _Griaß Eana_ häufiger als _Grüß Gott_ zu hören.



Ehrlich gesagt, ich habe nie Griaß Eana in München gehört. Meiner Meinung nach wird hier am häufigsten ohne Zweifel Grüß Gott gesagt, allerdings nicht bei den jungen Leuten. Guten Tag kommt auch nicht sehr oft vor. Oft werden Morgen!, Abend! und Servus! gesagt.


----------



## Sidjanga

berndf said:


> In München bilde ich mir ein, _Griaß Eana_ häufiger als _Grüß Gott_ zu hören. Auch Leute die nicht richtig Dialekt sprechen sagen _Griaß Eana_ und _Pfiat Eana _als Lokalkolorit.


Das entspricht überhaupt nicht meiner Erfahrung. Ich höre als formellen Gruß praktisch nur _Grüß Gott._ 
Meiner Erfahrung nach sagen _Griaß Eana _vor allem "überzeugte" Bayern, vor allem dann, wenn sie mit jemandem sprechen, den sie kennen. 
Wenn ich bereits in einem Laden bin und mir dort die Sachen anschaue, und jemand anderes kommt herein und sagt _Griaß Eana_, würde ich sofort annehmen, dass sich der oder die Betreffende und der Ladeninhaber zumindest vom Sehen kennen.
Aber vielleicht sprechen wir ja von verschiedenen München...
Die konkreten Kreise, in denen man sich bewegt, machen aber natürlich auch viel aus.





> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass _Grüß Gott_ etwas bäuerlich wirkt.


Das ist wirklich das erste Mal, dass ich höre, dass _Grüß Gott_ "bäuerlich" wirke. Ausnahmslos alle Bayern, die ich kenne (die meisten davon allerdings Hochdeutschsprecher), verwenden als formellen Gruß _Grüß Gott_, in München und anderswo im Süden, Leute aller Bildungsschichten - und ich kenne keinen einzigen Bauern (persönlich). 
Hmm, fast - mein Vater sagt manchmal _Griaß Eana, _wenn er auf dem Land einen alten Kollegen trifft.

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass _Griaß Eana _nicht wirklich das gleiche Register wie _Grüß Gott_, sondern etwas informeller ist; das entspricht jedenfalls meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## berndf

Sidjanga said:


> Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass _Griaß Eana _nicht wirklich das gleiche Register wie _Grüß Gott_, sondern etwas informeller ist; das entspricht jedenfalls meiner Erfahrung.


Kann sein. Im Laden kann ich es mir auch nicht gut vorstellen. Eine Kundenberater einer Bank, der einen langjährigen Kunden anruft, sagt das aber schon. Aber Du hast recht, es setzt eine gewisse Vertrautheit voraus das zu sagen. Es ist auf jedenfall persönlicher als "Grüß Gott". Das gilt auch für die Standarddeutschen Varianten "Grüß Sie" oder "ich grüße Sie".


----------



## SwissTom

Ich denke man kann sagen: Spontane & junge Leute, Berufskollegen, Leute die sich nicht kennen die aber offensichtlich eine grosse Gemeinsamkeit persönlich oder beruflich haben, sagen "Hallo".

Bei einem formellen Gespräch mit einer Respektsperson oder einem älteren Vorgesetzten, oder unbekannten Leuten, ist wohl aber eher "Guten Tag" angebracht.


----------



## Hutschi

Bei mir im Betrieb sagen die meisten: "Guten Tag", " 'Tag", " 'n Tag", "Guten Morgen", "Mahlzeit" and similar things. "Hallo" is used in E-Mails only.  "Mahlzeit" ist eine lokale Redewendung, die in Sachsen (mindestens in Dresden) oft in der Mittagszeit als Gruß verwendet wird, unabhängig vom Essen.

In der Kaufhalle sage ich meist "Guten Tag!" und die Verkäufer antworten meist "Hallo!" mit deutscher Aussprache,

Meine Neffen und Nichten sagen meist "Hallo!" (mit deutscher Betonung)



"Hallo!" zeigt den Sprachwandel. Vor etwa 30 Jahren wurde es nur am Telefon benutz*t.

Summary English:*

"Hallo" shows the language change. 30 years ago it was mostly used at the telephone. 
Now especially younger people use it as standard when you meet each other. Older people stick to "Guten Tag" and similar forms.

It is pronounced German, not English.


----------



## evanovka

Hutschi, 
vielleicht habe ich was verpasst: was meinst Du mit deutscher Aussprache oder deutscher Betonung bei "Hallo"?


Sprachwandel: ich kann mich gut erinnern, wie entsetzt ich seinerzeit (vor nicht ganz 30 Jahren) in der Grundschule war, als unsere Lehrerin vorschlug, einen Brief doch mal nicht mit "Liebe Susi" sondern "Hallo Susi" zu beginnen ... inzwischen wirklich völlig normal  (aber inzwischen schreibt man wirklich kaum noch Briefe an Freunde, und Mails haben irgendwie ihre eigenen Regeln)


----------



## Alemanita

Ich wohne auch in Bayern und habe mir vor zwanzig Jahren, nach längerem Sträuben, angewöhnt, Grüß Gott zu sagen. Inzwischen bin ich aber z. B. im Supermarkt oder in sonstigen Geschäften praktisch die Einzige, die Grüß Gott und Auf Wiedersehen sagt; der 'Autochthone', der sonst in breitester Mundart redet, sagt  Hallo (deutsche Betonung: Hálloo) und Tschüß.


----------



## evanovka

Alemanita said:


> Ich wohne auch in Bayern und habe mir vor zwanzig Jahren, nach längerem Sträuben, angewöhnt, Grüß Gott zu sagen. Inzwischen bin ich aber z. B. im Supermarkt oder in sonstigen Geschäften praktisch die Einzige, die Grüß Gott und Auf Wiedersehen sagt; der 'Autochthone', der sonst in breitester Mundart redet, sagt  Hallo (deutsche Betonung: Hálloo) und Tschüß.



Das ist aber die Verschiebung vom Siezen zum Duzen!
Beim Duzen finde ich bayersich irgendwie "mehr" Du / intimer als Hochdeutsch: Ich sage viel schneller Hallo / Tschüß zu jemandem als Servus ...


----------



## Hutschi

evanovka said:


> Hutschi,
> vielleicht habe ich was verpasst: was meinst Du mit deutscher Aussprache oder deutscher Betonung bei "Hallo"?


 
Es wird nicht wie Englisch "Hello" gesprochen, sondern wie Deutsch "Hallo".

It is not spoken like English "Hallo!" but using the German standard pronunciation.


----------



## rinka02

"Hallo" an alle,

bin gerade über das Forum hier gestolpert und finde die Diskussion sehr interssant =).
Hab mir gedacht ich geb euch mal einen Einblick in das "Österreichische" genaugenommen ins "Steirische".
Grundsätzlich verwende ich wenn ich jemanden duze eigentlich nur "Hallo" und "Tschüss". 
"Grias di", "Pfiat di" ist meiner Meinung nach schon wieder etwas höflicher (so ein Mittel zwischen Hallo und Auf Wiedersehen). Ich verwende es zum Beispiel wenn ich Leute treffe die ich über meine Eltern oder vom Sehen her kenne, mit denen ich aber ansonsten nicht wirklich viel zu tun habe (ich hoffe das ergibt jetzt Sinn).
"Servas" kann man natürlich auch benutzen (sowohl zur Begrüßung als auch zur Verabschiedung), ich mach das aber eigentlich nicht und kenne auch nicht so viele die das sagen. 

Was natürlich gar nicht geht in Österreich ist das "Guten Tag" =). 
Hier muss schon ein "Grüß Gott" her, egal ob im Supermarkt, bei der Arbeit oder sonst wo. Und zum Abschied gibts normalerweise ein "Auf Wiedersehen" bzw. "Auf Wiederschaun"...


----------



## sokol

Aus meiner (= österreichischer) Sicht möchte ich dazu sagen (ich bin selbst Dialektsprecher, kenne Spruch und Brauch sowohl ländlicher als auch städtischer Regionen und bin lediglich hinsichtlich der Umgangsformen in Tirol und besonders Vorarlberg nicht wirklich firm):

- "Hallo" wäre früher in Österreich wirklich vielfach als deplatziert und unhöflich empfunden worden; für Dialektsprecher klingt das zu distanziert, und in einem formellen Kontext wäre es als ungebührliche Anbiederung empfunden worden.
Das hat sich mittlerweile aber doch etwas geändert, "Hallo" dringt auch in Österreich immer weiter vor (sowohl in den "Dialektbereich" als auch in den "standardsprachlichen Bereich").
Oftmals, bild ich mir ein, verwenden Österreicher "Hallo" auch dann, wenn sie sich kein vertauteres "Servus/Griass di" zu verwenden trauen - und doch auch nicht formellere Anredeformen (wie "Grüss Gott") verwenden wollen.

- "Tschüss" ist inzwischen wohl in Österreich als fest eingebürgert zu betrachten - viele vermeiden nach wie vor, diese aus Deutschland importierte Form zu verwenden (ich zum Beispiel ), als "fremd" kann man diese Form der Begrüssung mittlerweile aber in Österreich nicht mehr bezeichnen - zu viele Österreicher (auch Dialektsprecher!) benutzen diesen Gruss mittlerweile selbst.

- "Grüss Gott" ist weiterhin in Österreich als Standardgruss bekannt und beliebt, besonders auf dem Land - aber auch in der Stadt; gerade in Städten wird "Grüss Gott" aber oft als ländlich/bäuerlich empfunden (das gilt besonders - aber nicht nur! - für Wien, obwohl der Gruss auch in Wien noch recht häufig verwendet wird). Das Thema "Grüss Gott" haben wir aber schon öfters gehabt, zum Beispiel da.
In Bayern ist das sicher anders - in Bayern wird man mit "Grüss Gott" als echter Bayer "erkannt", und mit "Guten Tag" stempelt man sich dort als "Preusse" ab: diese Polarisierung fehlt in Österreich, daher haben die Grussformen auch andere Konnotationen.

- "Griass Eahna" ist ebenso nach wie vor üblich und häufig, sicherlich aber im Rückgang - diese Form war früher bestimmt häufiger; auf dem Land ist sie noch allgegenwärtig, in Wien dagegen schon eher selten geworden.

- "Griass di" ist eigentlich viel eher das Äquivalent zu "Hallo", weil "Hallo" in Österreich eher mit Duzen verbunden wird - während es in Deutschland auch mit der Sie-Form Verwendung findet (viele deutsche Geschäftspartner, mit denen ich zu tun habe, verwenden "Hallo" in Emails als Standardanrede ).

- "Guten Tag" war und ist kein Standardgruss in Österreich; manchmal bekommt man ihn aber zu hören (überwiegend - aber nicht nur - von Migranten aus Deutschland). "Tag" als Kurzform davon ist allerdings im städtischen Umfeld lokal eingebürgert (etwa in Wien; ich hab keinen wirklichen Überblick darüber, wo das üblich und häufig ist, ich hör's aber immer wieder).
Häufig ist wohl keine dieser Formen bei uns, aber sie kommen vor - sie fällt aber mir zumindest viel eher auf als "Grüss Gott".
Andrerseits kenne ich aber auch einen gestandenen "alten" Sozialdemokraten, der jede Begrüssung mit "Grüss Gott" prompt mit einem sozialistischen "Freundschaft!" erwidert (und damit zum Ausdruck bringt, dass er von "Gott" keine schönen Grüsse will).

- "Grüss Sie" sollte man vielleicht auch noch erwähnen - besonders in Städten und Industrieregionen ist das in Österreich ein durchaus üblicher und häufiger Gruss.

- "Servus" war und ist ein Standardgruss zum Duzen - sollte also nicht verwendet werden, wenn man per Sie ist (Deutsche lernen das wohl nie ).
Die Aussprache ist im Dialekt "Seavas" oder sogar nur "Se'as" (kein Diphthong, sondern mit Silbengrenze zwischen beiden Vokalen); wer "Servus" mit "u" ausspricht, outet sich als "Hochdeutsch-Sprecher" (wobei das "relativ" ist: ich habe mehr als einmal erlebt, dass das Wiener Hochdeutsch von Deutschen als "Dialekt" bezeichnet wird ).
Doch so wie rinka02 (willkommen im Forum ) ziehen nicht wenige heute "Hallo" und "Tschüss" vor. Eine statistische Auswertung darüber wär interessant - die müsste nach Regionen und Altersgruppen gemacht werden, und brächte sicherlich interessante und womöglich überraschende Ergebnisse.

- Schliesslich gibt es auch noch "Hello" (sic!) - diese Form von "Hallo" ist (zumindest meinem Empfinden nach) strikt für Duz-Freunde vorbehalten, darf also nicht verwendet werden, wenn man per Sie ist.

Aber in diesem Thread geht's ja eigentlich um *"Hallo",* also zurück zu diesem Grusswort. 

Die Aussprache von "Hallo" war in Österreich ursprünglich nur "Halló", denn "Hállo" hat "eigentlich" eine andere Bedeutung (gehabt): in der Redewendung "Aber Hállo!" bringt man zum Ausdruck, dass man die Handlung von jemandem nicht in Ordnung findet.
Im richtigen Kontext verwendetes "Hállo" als Gruss wird aber natürlich nicht missverstanden - und man hört inzwischen auch diese Betonung.
"Héllo" dagegen wird immer auf der ersten Silbe betont.

Interessanterweise war die Begrüssung mit "Hallo" beim Bergwandern*) in meiner Jugendzeit überhaupt nicht üblich: "Grüss Gott" war da die übliche und erwartete Begrüssung.
Das hat sich jedoch mittlerweile geändert - viele sagen am Berg auch einfach prinzipiell "Servus" (eher die jüngere Generation); doch sehr viele (besonders jüngere) sagen jetzt ganz einfach "Hallo".


*) Kleiner Exkurs für die, die's nicht wissen: beim Wandern hat man sich zu grüssen - alles andere wäre unhöflich.
Lediglich ab einer gewissen Personendichte ist nicht-grüssen "erlaubt". So etwa am Schneeberg, wo die Zahnradbahn gerade am Wochenende tausende Leute auf den Gipfel bringt: da grüsst keiner irgendwen.
An der Westflanke des Schneebergs, abseits der Zahnradbahn- und Seilbahn-Bergstation-Wanderpfade, ist Grüssen aber natürlich wieder obligatorisch.


----------



## aburbi

So have you reached some conclusion that you can post in english??


----------



## sokol

aburbi said:


> So have you reached some conclusion that you can post in english??



Oh, "Hallo" is of course used extensively in German.
There has been some discussion as to when and how it should be used; it has a "colloquial" sound but at least in my experience you can freely use with persons you're on a "Siezen" basis in Germany if your relationship is not too formal - but that's just my impression, and German foreros are divided about this.

As I am Austrian I can only tell you that "Hallo" in Austria definitely is more proper for use with persons with whom you're on a "Duzen" basis (and some people you're on a "Siezen" basis with might find "Hallo" impolite) - which however is not a strict rule.


----------



## merquiades

How informal is _Hallo!_ in current everyday speech?  I remember a Austrian teacher telling me never to use it except with very close friends, as it sounded rude.  Recently in Germany though, every time I said _Guten Tag!_ to someone they answered it with a _Hallo!_ regardless of the context I was in.


----------



## berndf

"Hallo Herr Müller" is today the usual way to start a business email. Does that answer your question?


----------



## merquiades

berndf said:


> "Hallo Herr Müller" is today the usual way to start a business email. Does that answer your question?



I guess so.  It must have no strong informal or formal connotation.


----------



## berndf

still has informal connotation but being informal has become more acceptable and traditional more formal address styles are increasingly perceived as awkward.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> still has informal connotation but being informal has become more acceptable and traditional more formal address styles are increasingly perceived as awkward.


Hierarchy still calls for caution here.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, 
we habe two kinds of Hallo. One from English, I do not know where the other one comes from.
spoken German hallo - at Telephone or across far distances.
Spoken English - the usages we discussed here. 

Is the German spoken hallo now also used like the English one in German?


----------



## merquiades

Hutschi said:


> Hi,
> we habe two kinds of Hallo. One from English, I do not know where the other one comes from.
> spoken German hallo - at Telephone or across far distances.
> Spoken English - the usages we discussed here.
> 
> Is the German spoken hallo now also used like the English one in German?



If it's normal to say Hallo! to people you don't know, and also in business contexts, I'd say it's close to the same use.  However Hello! is more formal than Hi! in an informal setting though.  I had thought Guten Tag! was mandatory in formal situations, like Bonjour! is in French.


----------



## Glockenblume

Also, vom Fränkischen her habe ich eindeutig "Grüß Gott" gekannt. Mit bäuerlich hatte das in Franken rein gar nichts zu tun. (Aber München liegt ja in Altbaiern, vielleicht ist das dort anders.) "Hallo" und "Tschüs" ist in Franken nur im sehr informellen Bereich unter jungen Leuten üblich gewesen. Aber das hat sich mittlerweile geändert: In  Geschäften wird meist nur noch "Hallo" gesagt. Wie das im Berufsleben zugeht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich nur noch zum Heimaturlaub in die Gegend komme.
"Mahlzeit" habe ich früher um die Mittagszeit im Berufsleben als allgemein verbreiteten Gruß erlebt, aber ich weiß nicht, ob das immer noch der Fall ist.


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Hierarchy still calls for caution here.


This is not so much a question of hierarchy than of social environment. My comment was specifically about business usage and there it probably depends most on industry sector and type of company: Manufacturing is more conservative than services and family business are more conservative than corporations. I am an independent consultant and I have a customer in Germany, a fund management company that is part of a major European banking group. I address the VP who hired me in emails as "Hallo Mahmoud" and the CEO as "Hallo Herr ...".


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> I am an independent consultant


So you're outside of the chain of command. Would a young employee hallo the CEO?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> So you're outside of the chain of command. Would a young employee hallo the CEO?


I just asked a an office clerk (_Sachbearbeiterin_). She answered she would write "Hallo Herr...". When I asked her so you wouldn't use anything more formal like "Sehr geehrter Herr..." and she looked at me as if I had gone totally crazy even considering such nonsense.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> I just asked a an office clerk (_Sachbearbeiterin_). She answered she would write "Hallo Herr...". When I asked her so you wouldn't use anything more formal like "Sehr geehrter Herr..." and she looked at me as if I had gone totally crazy even considering such nonsense.



I agree. Within our company, the greeting "Hallo" is completely normal; people would probably fall off their chairs if I wrote "Sehr geehrte..". It's a little different in the scope of contacting other companies; here I use "Hallo..." only if I already know the other person. Otherwise, I write "Guten Tag, Herr/Frau...".


----------



## Glockenblume

I think there is nevertheless a little regional difference. The "Hallo" has been frequently used in North for a longer while than in the South East. So I'm not surprised about what Sowka says.

@ berndf: Where does your secretary live and come from?

About one year ago, I read some articles in the Süddeutsche Zeitung about teachers who didn't appreciate pupils saying "Hallo" to them. And the other way round: a pupil in Southern Bavaria was sanctioned by his teacher (I I think a teacher who wasn't from the South of bavaria) because he had said "Servus", a greeting completely normal in Munich.


----------



## berndf

The bank is in Munich. And she is local, for sure.


----------

